# Druckersuche: 300€,LAN,Kopierer,Farbig



## Graas (10. Juni 2010)

*Druckersuche: 300€,LAN,Kopierer,Farbig*

Hey Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Drucker für unseren Haushalt der Folgende Kriterien erfüllen sollte(mit absteigender Priorität):  





LAN Anschluss/Netzwerkfähig
Günstiges "Preis pro Seite"n     Verhältnis
(=> Laserdrucker?)
Kopiermöglichkeit (=>ohne PC)
Farbdruck (Qualität muss nicht     berauschend sein; nicht Hochglanzfotodruck etc.)
Gute Verarbeitung
Einigermaßen schnell (20 pps S/W     wäre ganz nett)
 Das Budget beträgt in etwa *300 € *event. auch mehr.

Was NICHT benötigt ist, sind Funktionen wie lesen von Speicherkarte, Farbiger Screen etc.

Benötigt wird er hauptsächlich für den Ausdruck von S/W Dokumenten (ab und zu auch farbig) und das Kopieren von Formularen (Versicherung usw.).

 Vll. habt ihr ja Erfahrungen mit solchen Geräten dann postet die ruhig.

 Ich hab natürlich auch schon selber geschaut, bin aber immer wieder leider nur auf Tintenstrahlmultifunktionsgeräte gestoßen die meine Kriterien nicht wirklich erfüllen und zu teuer dank Schnickschnack sind.

Wenn ihr ein passenden Drucker kennt, und den hier postet wer ich euch sehr dankbar^^,

mfg 
Matze


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Druckersuche: 300€,LAN,Kopierer,Farbig*

Farblaser-Multifunktion gibt es nicht für bis 300€. 

Mit Tinte gibt es alles, was Du brauchst, auch schon ab 90€ - für mehr als 300€ gibt es da an sich sogar gar nix  

Hier mal ein paar zwischen 120 und 270€, die sogar WLAN haben: 
Brother DCP-585CW, Tinte Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Brother MFC-490CW, Tinte (MFC490CWG1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
HP OfficeJet Pro 6500 Wireless, Tinte (CB057A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Epson Stylus PX800FW, Tinte (C11CA29306) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
HP OfficeJet Pro 8500 Wireless, Tinte (CB023A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

LAN, Kopieren ohne PC, mind. 20seiten/min usw. haben die alle.



Oder aber nen SW-Multifunktionsdrucker für 200-250€ kaufen und für Farbe nen billigen Tintenstrahl nehmen.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Druckersuche: 300€,LAN,Kopierer,Farbig*

hi 
also ein drucker der alle deine anfordeungen erfült wäre zb. der canon pixma mp 640 ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker & Scanner - Drucker - Tintendrucker - Multifunktion - Canon PIXMA MP640

hier ist er etwas günstiger Canon PIXMA MP640 - Multifunktionsgeräte - computeruniverse.net

selber nutz ich schon seid 3 jahren ein canon pixma mp 600 und bin absolut zufrieden

also ich find den mp640 ziehmlich gut, er erfült alle deine anforderungen und ist nur halb so teuer wie von dir veranschlagt

meine empfehlung: nim den mp640 und freu dich über das gesparte geld


----------



## Graas (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Druckersuche: 300€,LAN,Kopierer,Farbig*

Erstmal danke, hab mir alle drucker mal angegugt.

Mich haben jetzt hauptsächlich die HP geräte angesprochen,
da sie einen automatischen Vorlageneinzug haben, wodurch das kopieren mehrerer Blätter deutlich schneller gehen sollte.

Der HP OfficeJet Pro 8500 Wireless führt ja sogar die CHip besteliste an.
hab gesehen des es zu den beiden Modellen auch jeweils eine Wireless lose(Kabel-los-lose^^) version gibt, kannst du die dann auch empfehlen(hab bei Geizhals gelesen des die auch sonst weniger Funkt. haben, und auch die Quali sei nich ganz so gut)

HP 6500 Pro
HP 8500 Pro

Wielange hält dann so ein drucker? Sollte eigentlich so für die nächsten 10 Jahre halten...
Ich wollt die dann so als Netzwerkdrucker (fritzbox 3170) machen ohne das ich irgendeine software am jeweiligen PC(XP+Vista+Win7+gelegntlich MAC und vll auch mal Ubuntu)  brauch, geht des dann mit so einem oder ist des garned vom drucker abhängig?

Achja: kann man die Patronen von HP mit so FarbAuffüllsets aufüllen? Oder hält der druckkopf eh nich solange?

Ich hab bei druckern ned so viel ahnung  daher hoff ich auf euch^^;


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Druckersuche: 300€,LAN,Kopierer,Farbig*

Wie lang der hält, kann man schwer sagen. Aber 10 Jahre wäre schon extrem optimistisch, weil es irgendwann bei der Tinte einfach zu schwer wird und/oder die PCs  in 6-7 Jahren vlt. nen anderen Netzwerkstandard gibt, und/oder Du keine passenden Treiber mehr findest für das Windows, das Du in zB 5 Jahren benutzt. Ich GLAUB nämlich, dass Du trotzdem auch Treiber brauchst - aber da bin ich nicht sicher. Vlt. lad Dir mal ne Anleitung zu nem Drucker runter.

Dafür werden die Drucker aber halt immer preiswerter, ein 100€-Mulitfunktionsgerät von heute hätte vor 5 jahren noch 500€ gekostet... 


Wegen Nachfüllen: HP hatte früher immer in der Patrone auch den Druckkopf, der verschleisst dann natürlich auch schneller als wenn der Druckkopf als eigenes bauteil vorhanden ist. Inzwischen hat HP aber keine oder nur noch wenig Patronen mit Druckkopf - da müßte man sich halt mal informieren.

Aber ehrlich gesagt: kauf lieber nen Drucker für nur 150€ und dann halt immer org. Patronen. Mit billig-Tinte kann ein Drucker eher kaputtgehen, und das wäre grad bei nem 300€-Drucker dann sehr ärgerlich. Für 50-60€ Drucker kann man das ja ruhig "riskieren".


----------

